# I found a pigeon what should i do



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

I aleady have started to feed him ans water him according to the info I already found. What should i do next to get him home?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Can you give anymore info? How old is the Pij? Is the pij injured? Did the pij fall out of the nest? What are you feeding the pij?
I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you out and I'm pretty sure they are going to need some more info to help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

helpingfindhome said:


> What should i do next to get him home?



Thank you for helping this pigeon.

If you could read us all the numbers and letters off the band (if the bird has one)we will be happy to find its owner.


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

The ID numbers on the band are IPB 99R 17307. He/She does not appear to be injured, but I can be sure. It coasted into my yard and was trying to fly into my kitchen window but hit the screen then landed on the ground. I really don't think it was injured because he didn't hit hard. He didn't fly away when i approached him, so i picked him up and looked at his band. I put him on my birdfeeder and brought him a shallow dish of water and thought he would be on his way quickly. To my surprise he kept eating and drinking for quite a while, perhaps because he was so tired. So, I tought i would do some reasearch and found this site. The food I gave him is a mix of seed, crushed corn and sunflowerseed. I now put him in a pet carrier as I saw on one website to do. I would love to get some suggestions on how to get him home. He is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, sometimes it takes a few days of rest and he might very well be lost. There are things we don't know about them and how they navigate but there are purportedly days with solar flares and that sort of thing that can mess them up. When that happens, the domestic pigeons will often lock onto a home where the people are friendly and just hang out awhile. There are other things that can happen to them to cause them to need some temporary rest, we'll just have to see.

There is a network for finding banded birds' homes and that could take awhile, especially since it looks like he's a fairly old bird to be racing (1999 by that band number). Just keep him safe, fed, watered and maybe even loved and we'll see what we can find out.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Since he's banded, you can go here and fill out the report form to help expedite things:

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The IPB bands are bands that were/are sold by Foy's Pigeon Supplies. Unfortunately, when Foy's changed ownership some years back, the current owners did not get the band records from the previous owner. A 1999 Foy's band will not be able to be traced. That isn't to say that the owner can't be located, but that would have to happen through putting up notices or an ad in the local papers. It is pretty unlikely that these methods will be successful either.

Helpingfindhome, are you interested in adopting the bird if the owner can't be located? If not, please let us know what city/state you are in or near so we can try to assist in finding a good home for the bird.


Terry


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

I really don't think I could devote the time to care for the bird. Beside that fact, my roommate is on medication that can cause him to become seriously ill if he is around birds. Since we are both animal lovers we could not bare to just send this one on to fend for himself. I live in Appleton, Wisconsin. I would hope that we can find him his home or a good home. Any help would be great. Here's a link to his picture:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi helpingfindhome, 


This sure is a pretty Pigeon...!


Thank you for helping her..! ( I am guessing it is a hen...Lol..)


Let us know how she is pooping...and what the poops look like, and or if she seems sleepy...

She might be ill and weakened, and not merely lost or tired...so this is something we should keep an eye open for.


If it is chilly there, see if you can provide some definite warmth for her, like an electric heating pad with a towell on it, so she can be on it or off of it as she likes...



Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Helping! We're looking for a home now .. I think you also posted on 911 Pigeon Alert and I responded to you there also.

That's a most beautiful bird .. thank you so much for taking it in.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Helping .. Please ..*

put the bird and pictures here on Pigeon-Talk also in the Adoption Forum. 

Terry


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi all, On to day number 2. I found a racing club about 30 min from here. I was able to track down a number and called. The person I spoke with said they would have someone locally come pick up "Homer" yes we had to name it. I still have not heard from anyone. I will keep you updated on what happens. 

To adress *pdpbison* concerns, the droppings look normal according to the info i found online and he does not look sleepy. It's not cold here yet so I didn't bother with a warming blanket.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's not a homer, it's a very nice looking bald-headed roller. I'd take the bird myself if I were near by but I see you are in Wisconsin. I don't think you'll have too much trouble finding it a home, though. I wouldn't turn him over to the racing homer people even if they do call you back. They won't have much use for him.


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

Day 3
We are thinking of releasing this bird. I have contacted clubs around the area a roller club and racing club. Both have said they would have someone call, but no luck. Do you think that he will find his was back home now that he is rested and has a full belly?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi hfh, 


Releaseing a Bird is a decision which really requires that one can feel assured that the Bird will do well with it. This should mean one has observed the Bird for a few weeks in situations where you see them flying in various ways, interacting with other Pigeons, are sure about their health and stamina and so on, and ideally, for the Bird to feel able top come back if they are not liking the feral Life.

I think it might be much better if you start a thread for her in the Adoption column here, to see if any members might want to give her a good home.

Bear in mind, this Bird was not exactly doing well with the feral Life when you found them...so, chances are, they will not do well with it if you release them, either.


She is very pretty, and I am sure some of our members would vie to have her...

Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't release that bird--they're not very good at surviving on their own nor are they any good at finding their way home from even so much as a quarter-mile away.

Let me check the NBRC group and see if there's someone close to you, first.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, this list isn't comprehensive, but it includes the NBRC members near your area. One or more of them could possibly help you out:

In Omro:

Michael Hogan email: [email protected] 920-685-2193
Adam Ellison (couldn't find any contact info except for a "Rod Ellison" on Anywho.com)

In New London:

Jerry Schlotman, email: [email protected] (no other contact info)

In Oshkosh:

Paul Trebiatowski, email: [email protected] (not sure about other contact info)

In De Pere:

Jim Hang (no contact info but can possibly ask the fellow below if necessary)
Gerald Thomson, 920-337-0694

In Chilton:

Don Propson, 920-849-1539 or 920-849-9591 (not sure which)
Jeff Kiesner, 920-849-9564
Michael Hofberger, 920-849-2521

In Winneconne (possibly the nearest one to you):

Robert Wentzel, 920-582-7726

Give those folks a shot and let us know.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you Pidgey for all the info! I just wanted to add that I would not release a roller especially at this time of year. This is a domestic bird. Rollers don't fly as fast as homers. Their rolling (backwards somersaults) attracts hawks, which presumably see them as an injured bird and therefore easy prey. Please do try to find him a home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's one more you could try. Looks to be about 45 minutes from you. Good luck.



Cliff Carrell at: Deerhaven Lofts
[email protected]
5398 Zoar Road
(920) 589-3002
Pickett, WI 54964


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

First let me say that I respect everyone's passion for a creature that they obviously love. I also appriciate all the advice and support everyone has given. I am hoping that I may be making some progress. I Finally got a call from someone that said they are going to stop by and pick up our new friend in the next few days. He has racers but knows of someone who has rollers. He said he will care for the bird until he finds an appropriate home. I will put a final post when we part ways.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi hfh, 


Good work..!


There are a lot of special breeds of Pigeons, and not very many of them would do well as Wild Birds or Feral Birds, so...

This is definitely the best deal, for her to have a nice Pigeon-person who has a cool loft and Birds and a nice environment where she will be admired and can have a nice life...and even get to fly or whatever in safety of her fellows close to home.

Best wishes, 

Thanks for helping her..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## helpingfindhome (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, this will be my last post. The saga come to and end. A nice older gentleman came to pick up the bird. He seemed more than happy to take the bird and give him a home with his other birds. Thank you all for everything.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good. Thank you again for helping this lost pigeon.


----------

